

5 deal-breaking flaws in Windows 8 - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/96249-5-deal-breaking-flaws-in-windows-8

======
Fizzer
The author can't decide if he's criticizing Windows 8 as a PC OS or as a
Tablet OS.

His first point explicitly says "unless you have a keyboard attached" which
makes me think he's criticizing Windows 8 as a Tablet OS. But his complaint is
that it's hard to manage 10+ open apps at once. This is a deal-breaker for a
tablet, really? Someone needs to tell Apple!

~~~
runjake
_The author can't decide if he's criticizing Windows 8 as a PC OS or as a
Tablet OS._

That seems fair given that Microsoft is still in the process of discerning
those lines in the OS.

------
jinushaun
Start menu search is still in there. (They even demoed it in the keynote) It's
just less obvious to access when you're running Win8 as a laptop. Press the
Windows key and start typing, no matter where you are.

------
jfoutz
I really hate this title. How do you want me to respond, welcome to linux?

~~~
cgranade
That's one reasonable answer, yeah.

------
cleverjake
its an alpha. Nothing is really a deal breaker in an alpha, since there is no
deal to be broken.

~~~
mrsebastian
Sure, some bits might get fixed/upgraded, but ultimately most of these flaws
come down to the fact that Windows 8 is a touch- and tablet-first OS.

Of course, MS might find a touch-friendly way of fixing the issues
mentioned... in which case, I look forward to it :)

~~~
Maxious
This preview is just about testing metro apps and hardware integration. It's
not about comparing cut and paste touch gestures with iOS/Android. The window
switching fix is probably being developed in another branch/build by another
Windows team. The full list of teams is available @
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/08/17/introducing-
th...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/08/17/introducing-the-
team.aspx)

------
runjake
I wouldn't call them flaws, I'd call them "unimplemented inevitabilities", but
it's good to get people blogging about shortcomings in this DP.

Microsoft asked for feedback, let's give it to them, but keep in mind, it's
not even a beta yet. If you've used the DP, you know there is still _a lot_ of
work to be done.

------
lean
>1\. Multi-tasking

If you have a keyboard attached, it's still just as easy. If you don't, you're
a tablet, and you don't need it.

>2\. You can’t close apps

So...like Android, OSX Lion, UNIX, etc? Why do I need to close apps?

>3\. Goodbye Start menu

Thank zeus. The only reason I even glance at the Start Menu is because that's
where the search bar is. Remember navigating through huge directory trees to
launch an app in Win95? You want that back?

>4\. It’s very hard to reboot and shut down

So what? I do that, maybe, once a week?

>5\. The beautiful Start menu search is dead

What?! The (working) search bar was the single greatest improvement to the Win
UI in ages. I really hope this is just an alpha thing...

